# The Miracle Inspector ~ Dystopian Thriller ~ excerpt on YouTube



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

The Miracle Inspector







is now available in the Kindle Store. It's a dystopian thriller. England has been partitioned and a young couple, Lucas and Angela, try to flee London - with disastrous consequences.

It's DRM free, Text to speech enabled.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats on your new book, Helen!

I'll check out the sample.

Nancy


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Nancy.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who has bought and read Alison Wonderland







and Being Light







. Both are now available as print editions at Amazon and elsewhere.

I'd be delighted if you'd also take a look at The Miracle Inspector







. It's a darkly comic literary novel set in the near future. England has been partitioned and London is an oppressive place where poetry has been forced underground, theatres and schools are shut, and women are not allowed to work outside the home. A young couple, Lucas and Angela, try to escape from London - with disastrous consequences.

Thanks for checking it out. I hope you like it. And if you like it, I'd love you to leave a review on Amazon.

[Edit: Sorry! Went to bookmark this thread and realised I had already started a thread for this book. I have removed the other one - apologies, because the other one had some nice comments on it. I remember a comment from Nancy, for example. Dear oh dear - I am having an off day!]











The books are also available in ebpub format via Mobipocket and in bundled discounts direct from Tyger Books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

I merged your two threads as per your request. . .and here's our standard welcome message too! 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Ann


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Helen, I finished your book and thoroughly enjoyed it. I didn't get a chance to post a review (I had company this weekend), but I did mention your book on this thread in the main Amazon Kindle Forum:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ttp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx2XMXWHEKJVB&displayType=tagsDetail

~Donna~


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Donna, I'm so glad you enjoyed the book. And thanks for mentioning my book on that thread - I really appreciate it, especially as you were busy with other things.

It can be a bit of a chore writing reviews, can't it! I hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I have had another fantastic 5* review for this book. 

Thanks to everyone who has bought it.


----------



## 17284 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well, I've only started it today and am really enjoying it...


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Simon

I had another really good customer review for this on Amazon over the weekend, too.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

There's a little bit of background about The Miracle Inspector over on Red Adept's blog today.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't wait to read it!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Imogen.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Please visit my blog this weekend for a chance to win signed copies of my books - and lots of other prizes through BlogFest 2010 which is a kind of treasure hunt for book lovers which encourages you to visit new blogs and sign up for lots of lovely prizes.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm doing a virtual reading for The Miracle Inspector over at The Spinning Wheel thread on the kindle forum.

This means I'll be posting excerpts from the book and answering questions about it today, 23rd September. Please join me!

The reading starts here: http://amzn.to/themiracleinspector


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I have had a couple more nice reviews on Amazon. Thank you to everyone who has bought and read the book - it's darker than my other two (which are quirky comedies) but it still has some humour in it. It seems to be going down well with readers. 

If you have read it and you liked it, I'd love some more reviews!

Thanks
Helen


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Picked this up last night and moving it ahead in my TBR pile. Hopefully before January....


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, thanks John!

I just got another fantastic review for this book over at Amazon.co.uk and Goodreads. It says (in part):

"...Smith deftly works in the dark urges and fears of Lucas, Angela and others in a way that only psychological mystery and espionage writers like Highsmith and Graham Greene do well."


----------



## 5711 (Sep 18, 2009)

HelenSmith said:


> Hey, thanks John!
> 
> I just got another fantastic review for this book over at Amazon.co.uk and Goodreads. It says (in part):
> 
> "...Smith deftly works in the dark urges and fears of Lucas, Angela and others in a way that only psychological mystery and espionage writers like Highsmith and Graham Greene do well."


I'm glad you appreciated the review, Helen. I don't put em up unless I mean them. It's also up on Amazon US now after a weird delay.

Steve


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I managed to push this up my TBR to immediate.

I'm so glad I did.

5 stars, without a doubt. A great story in a possible situation -- anything is possible in a dystopian world!


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reviews, John and Steve - I really appreciate them.

Good luck with your books, too.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. I had you had a good day yesterday if you were celebrating it - and that you're having a nice holiday today if you've got the day off.

I just had another fantastic review for the Miracle Inspector over at the Kindle Books Reviewed blog.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

There's a really nice review for The Miracle Inspector over at Good Choice Reading.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Congratulations on the stellar reviews, Helen!  I'm looking forward to reading The Miracle Inspector. 

Karen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Karen

There's a Q&A about The Miracle Inspector and a giveaway for all my ebooks over at Good Choice Reading until 12th January.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Helen, great about the Q & A about The Miracle Inspector and the giveaway.  I'll stop by Good Choice Reading.  I'd love to read your responses about the book.

Karen


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Helen, just want to let you know I clicked on the link to Good Choice Reads and it's inactive.  I'll google the site, but thought I'd let you know in case you'd like to correct the link.

Karen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Karen - thank you. I have fixed it.


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

I have reduced the price to 99 cents at Amazon.com  and 70p at at Amazon.co.uk 

I have had some great customer reviews and I'm intrigued to know whether or not a price drop will boost sales.


----------



## Karen Fenech (Jul 1, 2010)

Helen, those reviews are wonderful! All the best with the price drop. 

Karen


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks, Karen. Your books still seem to be going down very well in the UK - congratulations.

There's a short video of me reading an excerpt from the book here:


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Magic. A 5-star read all the way. Lyrical and evocative. And provocative. I don't know how you do it. 

Enjoy your weekend.

Cheers
Vicki

P.S. Congratulations on Alison Wonderland's outstanding success!


----------

